# One fare yesterday, my daily average is a 0.0



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I assume that means they just did not rate me correct? Or is it possible they rated me a zero?? I just drove them with no talking, they talked to themselves the entire ride. Seamed like a very pleasant ride for everyone.


----------



## everestsdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Has happened to me and CSRs have been no help trying to decipher their numbers.


----------



## Richinout (Aug 4, 2015)

Newbie here...been driving for just 2 weeks and rate dropped to 3.4 today...I don't know what's going on...thought my rides today was generally fine...drove well...on time...offered water etc...Is it maybe I drive a much older car?2007...will I expect to be deactivated soon?will I still get pax?Please advise


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

All the advice I have seen suggest just keeping your car very clean offering water driving them around very gently and not worrying about your ratings


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't understand it everybody that gets in my car remarks how nice it is yet my ratings keep dropping to I'm just not even going to worry about it.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Right now I'm waiting for a passenger with a lost bag at the Airport
Like fifteen minutes. 

It's a slow night though I'm not sweating too much.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ratings? Really? You guys are unable to search this forum and find out about ratings?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Ratings? Really? You guys are unable to search this forum and find out about ratings?


Anyone who is waiting for someone with lost luggage has not read anything here.

2 hrs later. ...


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol
I did not see anything about my specific one ride daily average thing. Granted I did not search THAT hard.
Now I'm just killing time.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Anyone who is waiting for someone with lost luggage has not read anything here.
> 
> 2 hrs later. ...


Lol
" not that worried about it"

Let's see if I still feel that way in another 15 minutes


----------



## Richinout (Aug 4, 2015)

marty said:


> I don't understand it everybody that gets in my car remarks how nice it is yet my ratings keep dropping to I'm just not even going to worry about it.


I'm in the same boat Marty...most pax seems nice and have been friendly but still get low ratings...


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Guest just enter the destination it's a 40 mile trip


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

That's v was supposed to be <gasp>


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Canceled... Bags on the curb and I am out of here


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't get me wrong I'm sure an hour and a half cruise through the Smoky Mountains would have been wonderful


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

marty said:


> I assume that means they just did not rate me correct? Or is it possible they rated me a zero?? I just drove them with no talking, they talked to themselves the entire ride. Seamed like a very pleasant ride for everyone.


yeah they did not rate you


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You need five rides before Uber will show you a rating.

They don't want you to know who rated you.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Aaaaa
Thanks. You learned me sumfin!



LAuberX said:


> You need five rides before Uber will show you a rating.
> 
> They don't want you to know who rated you.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Richinout said:


> Newbie here...been driving for just 2 weeks and rate dropped to 3.4 today...I don't know what's going on...thought my rides today was generally fine...drove well...on time...offered water etc...Is it maybe I drive a much older car?2007...will I expect to be deactivated soon?will I still get pax?Please advise


You're offering water? Are you on PLUS, BLACK, LUX? I certainly hope you're not on X and offering water.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep. I offer water and mints.
It seems that's rare enough that many riders are surprised. Still my ratings last week were like 4.6. I always just try to be super polite and smile, only speak when directly asked a question etc.. I usually open the door, if I have time (sometimes they rush the car before I can stop). I am seriously like the nicest most gullible jerk on the planet. I even wait for them to "run in real quick" usually.

I think it's all a steaming load of crap. Ill probably just start delivering pizza again.
Pizza never *****es about my shitty radio.
Pizza never makes me wait.
Pizza never barks loudly into a cell phone while I am driving.
Pizza never slams my doors.
Pizza never leaves pinched out cigarette butts in my car.
Pizza never acts like a raging thundercunt when I did not know where "Um ... you know .... Like ... that bar with the wheel or whatever out front" is located.
Pizza just sits quietly in the seat and smells delicious.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

marty said:


> Yep. I offer water and mints.
> It seems that's rare enough that many riders are surprised. Still my ratings last week were like 4.6. I always just try to be super polite and smile, only speak when directly asked a question etc.. I usually open the door, if I have time (sometimes they rush the car before I can stop). I am seriously like the nicest most gullible jerk on the planet. I even wait for them to "run in real quick" usually.
> 
> I think it's all a steaming load of crap. Ill probably just start delivering pizza again.
> ...


Pizza leaves that smell behind and every time you get in your car you are hungry for more Pizza...

BTDT...

like you, I might do it again


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DocT said:


> You're offering water? Are you on PLUS, BLACK, LUX? I certainly hope you're not on X and offering water.


water at .85 a mile?????


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

1.28


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

marty said:


> I assume that means they just did not rate me correct? Or is it possible they rated me a zero?? I just drove them with no talking, they talked to themselves the entire ride. Seamed like a very pleasant ride for everyone.


If that ride was rated it will show up later. They do not show the ratings immediately like they once did. There is a delay either in time and or number of rides given before a particular rating shows up on the dashboard.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

marty said:


> Yep. I offer water and mints.
> It seems that's rare enough that many riders are surprised. Still my ratings last week were like 4.6. I always just try to be super polite and smile, only speak when directly asked a question etc.. I usually open the door, if I have time (sometimes they rush the car before I can stop). I am seriously like the nicest most gullible jerk on the planet. I even wait for them to "run in real quick" usually.
> 
> I think it's all a steaming load of crap. Ill probably just start delivering pizza again.
> ...


Ditch the opening doors,water and mints. Obviously they are not helping right? What do you have to lose. Don't worry about ratings until at least 50 rides.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Ditch the opening doors,water and mints. Obviously they are not helping right? What do you have to lose. Don't worry about ratings until at least 50 rides.


Don't worry about rating at .85 cents a mile


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

At 85 cents a mile I would make them crawl in through an open window and would not bother bringing the car to a complete stop


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

marty said:


> Yep. I offer water and mints.
> It seems that's rare enough that many riders are surprised. Still my ratings last week were like 4.6. I always just try to be super polite and smile, only speak when directly asked a question etc.. I usually open the door, if I have time (sometimes they rush the car before I can stop). I am seriously like the nicest most gullible jerk on the planet. I even wait for them to "run in real quick" usually.
> 
> I think it's all a steaming load of crap. Ill probably just start delivering pizza again.
> ...


...unless it has anchovies on it!


----------

